# First time Vizsla owner top 10 supplies



## KSVizsla

I will be picking up our puppy in early November. I would like some recommendations for the supplies that you recommend that I procure prior to the arrival of our puppy. Items such as favorite toy, brand/size of crate, food, training treats, lead, etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## threefsh

KSVizsla said:


> ... favorite toy, brand/size of crate, food, training treats, lead, etc.


Favorite fabric toys: Tuffies http://www.tuffietoys.com/

Favorite chew toys: Bully sticks, Antlerz, black kongs

Crate: Collapsible, wire, 2-door, 36 inches long from Petco
http://www.petco.com/product/13372/Petco-Premium-2-Door-Dog-Crates.aspx

Food: Taste of the Wild (grain-free)

Training treats: Small bits of hot dogs

Lead: 6 foot leather lead (for walking), 30ft long line (for training)

Cleaning solution: Nature's Miracle (I swear by this stuff!)

I highly recommend purchasing a dremel for nails. We've been using one ever since we brought Riley home. It's fast, nails are nicely rounded, & we've never hit the quick.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Toys: yard sale stuffed animals (without the beads inside), kongs and nylabones are the things to buy. But pretty much anything you're going to throw out can be used as a toy at least temporarily (plastic bottles, socks, any fabric tied in knots, cardboard for when they feel the need to shred something)

Crate: 42" wire collapsible with "life stages" divider. You'll also need old towels or blankets that can easily be laundered until no crate accidents and no chewing. 

Food: whatever the breeder is feeding until you want to try something else (in case pup has intolerances, price difference, ingredient preference)

Training treats: soft ones that can be torn into tiny pieces. Boiled meats to tear apart for classroom training (distractions are higher so treats will need to be better)

Lead: as a pup I use the cheapest lightweight one at the pet store (6"). Once older I buy a thicker one and a waterproof one. For long distance I buy the yellow rope from the hardware store that's about 30-50" and buy a clasp to knot on.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Mine love things that squeak. (Flynn, not as much anymore now that hes older but he did). The goal is to shred them until they can get the squeaker out. I know it's kind of wasteful but they love it, so we buy toys that have multiple squeakers (i.e. a long stuffed snake with a squeaker in every section) so it takes a little longer to get them all out. They do still play with the toy after the squeaker is out. 

Also, the non-stuffed toys that are meant to look like squirrels and other animals are also favorites.


----------



## dmp

Bandages. The pup will quickly burrow into your heart. Can get messy.  Wonderfully messy.


----------



## RubyRoo

Don't forget the Kong and Nylabones.


----------



## redbirddog

http://www.dogstardaily.com/free-downloads

Good information you can download and read by Ian Dunbar.

RBD


----------



## Suliko

With our oldest V. Sophie we went overboard and got everything on the “list”  
--crate: metal with partition, 42” (don’t remember the brand)
--baby gates: bought THREE different ones, and she climbed all but one: http://www.petco.com/product/119211/North-States-Easy-Close-Pet-Gate.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch Also, made a bigger gate from 2x4s and 1x2s that she couldn’t climb over. 
--bed for crate and a few soft mats for areas around the house (later on). We actually taught Sophie “place” by using one smaller bed we would take everywhere with us. We’d go visit, lay the bed on the floor, tell her “place” and she’d stay there and chew on a bone.
--toys: tennis balls, kongs, nylabone teethers, stuffed toys, plastic bottles (paper, caps, any plastic removed). Have to be careful with the plastic bottles and remove them at the right time before they chew off small, sharp pieces. 
--treats: chicken and duck jerky treats, boiled/grilled chicken, baked liver treats
--chew stuff: bully sticks, antler (wasn’t too interested), marrow bones. 
--grooming: toothbrush and toothpaste, nail clippers, wash glove 
--food: started out what the breeder gave us – Eukanuba; poor thing had allergies from it. Changed it to Orijen and she’s been doing GREAT on it! 
--lead: 6” and a 32” retractable (didn’t know about check cords then)

With our youngest one Pacsirta (7 months), we were a lot less worried about “stuff”:
--crate: got an older metal crate from my sister, one size smaller than Sophie’s…. But Sophie claimed it. 
--baby gates: put the same ones up but had no need really
--bed: bought a new, fluffy bed – Sophie claimed it; now she sleeps in Sophie’s old bed in Sophie's large crate
--toys: all Sophie’s old stuff + nicely cleaned out marrow bones she’s done chewing on
--treats: rarely needs treats while training; is happy to do everything for praise, cuddles and kisses
--chew stuff: bully sticks and marrow bones, occasional flip-flop (NOT allowed! getting better at it)
--grooming: same as Sophie’s 
--food: started on TOTW puppy – HUGE poop piles. After one bag, changed to Nature’s Variety Instinct “Beef and Lamb meal” – nice balance of fat and protein. Pacsi is on the thinner side. Still at one year mark I want to transition her to Orijen.
--lead: Sophie’s old 6” and a long cord I bought at the hardware store to serve as a check cord.

I bought these slow-feed food bowls for both of them because they’d inhale the food in a matter of seconds: http://www.amazon.com/Skid-Stop-Slow-Feed-Bowl/dp/B00251EPL2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343828954&sr=8-1&keywords=slow+feed+bowl

Also, I have collars for both of my girls from this vendor (if I remember correctly), and I just love them! http://www.upcountryinc.com/


----------



## MilesMom

Miles loves antlers, bully sticks (they make low odor ones if it bothers you), Tuffy soft toys, and all the Kong products. His favorite training treats are Blue Buffalo training bits, Newman's turkey and sweet potato hearts, hot dogs, and LOVES duck breast. 

He has an extra large wire crate downstairs (with a divider) and a canvas travel crate upstairs. We bought him cheap leashes and collars in the beginning because he bit and chewed them. We recently switched to collars from Gun Dog Supplies, which we love. 

Miles eats Iams puppy food, not as fancy as many other dog owners but he has never had any stomach/ digestion problems so we are sticking with it. We use sweet potato, salmon patties, eggs, raw dog food patties, and fruit/ veggies to supplement his food since he is a light eater. 

Congrats on the new puppy!!


----------



## WillowyndRanch

1. A Cabela's Club Visa Card. The points you can use from all your purchases and vet visits will outfit a hunting trip, more dog stuff and yet more dog stuff.

2. I'm not a huge fan of wire crates - they're ok in some situations but I much prefer hard plastic Vari-Kennel Deluxe. The door assembly is better than the Pet Porter, easier to clean, sturdy and I think safer for the dog than the wire crates. I would get the Intermediate. Charge it and get the points.

3. 100' 1/2" rope and three brass snaps to make your own varing lengths of checkcord and drag cords. Absolutely invaluable and this will give you at least a half a dozen plus for around $20 total. When they get frayed/chewed off, it's no big deal - cut off the snap - tie it to a new length of rope and you're good to go. Charge it and get the points

4. Good pair of gloves - ropes burn - teeth are sharp and birds shouldn't smell like you. Charge it and get the points

5. Paint roller - great starter retrieving dummy. soft, collapsible and lightweight. Charge it and get the points

6. More minutes on your cell phone. When you start talking dogs with dog people you will burn up every minute you have and then some. Autobill it to your charge card and get the points

7. Portable bird pen and quail. Pups especially need introduction to birds prior to 16 weeks to imprint on them forever. You'll use them for the life of this dog and the inevitable second and third Vizsla you get. Like potato chips No one ever stops with just one... If you can't keep birds where you live - line up a trainer to do intro work with you.
You know how to pay for it by now and why...

8. minimum - Six good whistles and lanyards. Two for the car, one by each door on a hook, one in your vest and one in your dog equipment bag/box. Then you'll still be looking for one sooner or later...

9. A real 3/4" collar with nameplate and double Rings. Not a spindly little 1/2" single nylon thing for a foofee dog with sparkles on it - Vizslas are power - you need a collar to match. When they get to 6 months you'll go to a 1". Blaze orange - Road Crew Green - Hot pink - something that shows up. Stay away from the plastic snaps - Brass hardware, riveted. We replace virtually every collar on dogs that come in to a real collar that will hold up to the power that is a bird dog.

10. Microchip. If your breeder didn't chip the dog - get one on the first trip to the vet and register it.


----------



## Ozkar

You seem charged up.............. But I get the point..........  

I think top ten of the top ten has to be something which money can't buy...... patience.......


----------



## texasred

A vehicle big enough to fit all you equipment in.
Good boots, you'll walk miles in them.
First aid kit. Most of the stuff for the dog you can use on yourself.
Water bottles with the squirt top.
Maps of public parks and hunting areas.
Membership to your local gun dog club.


----------

